# Whitening Shampoo



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Does it work? IF so, any brand recommendations?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yes, they work. Though different ones work better than others, and there's also more than one way they can work!!!

Here is a good blog on whitening shampoos: BBird's GroomBlog: PRODUCT INSIGHT: COLOR ENHANCING SHAMPOOS


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Interesting blog FD!!

I have used the Chris Christensen White on White quite a bit (on all coat colors) and like it a LOT!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I have spent many an hour reading Bbirds blog! There's a LOT of interesting info on there, and depite having it bookmarked for years now I haven't read it all. lol!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

see im not sure about this whiteing shampoos ect i never see a diffrence in a white shampoo to a normal...


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I have tried them all. Phoenix got stained from a product early in his show career. The blue and purple ones work well for normal stuff. Brightens etc. The easiest and cheapest is to use your fav concentrated shampoo and put a few drops of blueing in it when you add the water. Works just as good but cheaper than some whitening shampoos. I have tried the powder bleach which worked a bit but I was too scared to leave it on too long. My #1 fav shampoo is E-Z Groom crystal white enzyme shampoo. It works like magic. Each shampoo it works more and more. You use hot water (tap) and I throw the mixed 15:1 bottle in the microwave for a minute. I was told to try that and it made it work better. I don't by any means make it too hot for the dogs skin. It's like hot tub temp.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

As vtomblin said, the EZ Groom Crystal White is great and what I reach for when I've got a tough stain! Also, you can use it undiluted (heated in the micro) for really heavy duty stain lifting. 

Other than that, I just use my IOD Stay Clean


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

the enzyme ones work great. Friends Schapendoes one is white/black parti and white feet- on a sheep farm. we pulled her out from being a farm dog- bathed- used that on her feet and went into the ring with WHITE feet no chalk. Couldnt' believe how good it worked


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

I picked up a whitening conditioner at Petsmart last year for Fallie, I think it helps a little 
But I haven't used any whitening shampoo.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I also like the EZ Groom Crystal White. I prefer it to bluing shampoos..it actually helps remove the stain rather than just making the coat appear whiter.

Also a good conditioning will protect the coat from getting stained further. I have a white standard who loves to play in mud. Normally I hate using conditioner on poodle coats because it weighs the coat down and takes forever to try.

I saturate Sagan's legs in conditioner after a bath just because the bottom portion of his legs almost always end up muddy within a week. Since conditioning it's been much easier to keep his legs clean.

I use the EZ Groom Crystal white every other week and Isle of Dogs stay clean weekly. For conditioner my current favorite is the new Show Season Chrome conditioner.

I also really like Cure Care, which is cheap conditioner from Sallys (about $8 a gallon) but it works great and i dilute it quite a bit.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I use CC White on White but don't notice much whitening on my dog (who is cream). Maybe it's because he is actually cream that he doesn't seem whiter, but it DOES bring out the creamy markings that are concentrated in places like his ears, back, and the back of his legs. White on White is great for bringing out color and is a nice whitening shampoo. 

I want to try some of these other shampoos! I'd like for Desmond's white areas to really shine, since I know he has them. Maybe it's just the fact that he's always under yellow lights at home, but he just looks more and more apricot by the day... in the sunlight though, he's way more white. IDK, maybe I'm just color confused and can't really judge any whitening shampoo, haha.


----------

